# Businessplan Verkabelung von Verteilerkästen & Verdrahten von Schaltschränken



## Wasserturm (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community, ich freue mich sehr auf Euch! 

 Ich möchte einen Businessplan für einen Betrieb für "Verdrahten von Schaltschränken" (Lohnbasis) entwickeln. Der Zielmarkt ist der Maschinenbau/Anlagenbau bzw. deren Zulieferer (Serie von 10-1000 pro Jahr). Hierfür brauche ich Eure geballte Erfahrung. Ich möchte Eure Schätzungen für folgende Größen (Ziel ist abzuschätzen ob/wie das Geschäft profitabel betrieben kann):

Wie groß ist eine "typische" Serie im Maschinenbau/Anlagenbau?
Wie sieht ein typischer Schaltschrank aus: welche Abmessungen, Gewicht, Aufwand für Verdrahten (in Mh)? Was kostet die Verdrahtung (bzw. typischer Stundensatz)?
Was kostet die Schrank-Hardware? Was kostet die Logistik?
Welches Volumen hat dieser Markt in D?
(Alles selbstverständlich "Best estimate" bzw. "Bauchwerte" und je mehr Meinungen desto besser  )

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!

Wasserturm.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2012)

Also deine Fragen sind so sinnvoll wie die Frage: "Wie schnell fährt ein rotes Auto"

Den typischen Schaltschrank gibt es schlichtweg nicht.
Wenn du in dieser Branche tätig sein willst, dann solltest du zumindest schon über genügend Beziehungen zu potentiellen Kunden verfügen und deren Anforderungen kennen.

Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Wasserturm.

Ich glaube deine Fragen kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Weil "typisch" ist im Maschinenbau nix. Im Sondermaschinenbau z.B. ist die Serie 1. Im Serienmaschenbau wird es anders sein aber da hab ich keine Erfahrung mit.
Zu 2 und 3 kann man auch keine pauschalen Angaben machen. Es gibt keinen typischen Schaltschrank. Dementsprechenden kann man auch die kosten nicht auf € pro qm Montagefläche runterbrechen.

Für 4 gibt es bestimmt verlässliche Angaben. 

Ist das ganze ein "echtes" Projekt oder ein Hausaufgabe ?


----------



## Wasserturm (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Stern,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort . Die Sache hat einen "ernsten" Hintergrund .

Du hast sicherlich recht mit der Aussage, dass die Branche sehr vielfältig ist (komme Selber aus dem Großanlagenbau, allerdings Verfahrenstechnik ...). Aber ich brauche "gemittelte" Werte um bestimmte Ideen/Varianten überhaupt bewerten und vergleichen zu können (unter den Annahmen, selbsverständlich!). Natürlich wäre mir auch geholfen, wenn manche Kollegen die eigenen Erfahrungen (aus dem eigenen Segment) beschreiben würden. Hilfreich wären auch Infos zu Segmenten mit besonders aufwändigen Schaltschränken (in der Verdrahtung).
1000 Dank!

Wasserturm


----------



## Wasserturm (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Blockmove,

Du hast grundsätzlich recht! Aber sehe das bitte als Hilfe zum "Brainstorming". Der Schwerpunkt wird auf eine Optimierung des Standorts liegen. Hierfür bieten sich Segmente mit besonders aufwändigen Schaltschränken (Siehe meine Antwort auf Stern-Beitrag) an.

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2012)

Bei deiner Serienanahme von 10-1000, würde ich mir doch jemanden holen der Ahnung von der Materie hat und nicht so komische fragen stellt.


----------



## Wasserturm (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Nagel, wen soll ich holen? Wer hätte Ahnung von der Materie? 

(Der Hitergrund: abzuschätzen ob die Kosten-Vorteile eines (Niedriglohn-)Standorts vom Zusatz-Aufwand (Logistik, Projektmanagement ...) aufgefressen werden oder nicht.)

Danke!

Wasserturm


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Dezember 2012)

Wasserturm schrieb:


> Hallo Nagel, wen soll ich holen? Wer hätte Ahnung von der Materie?
> 
> (Der Hitergrund: abzuschätzen ob die Kosten-Vorteile eines (Niedriglohn-)Standorts vom Zusatz-Aufwand (Logistik, Projektmanagement ...) aufgefressen werden oder nicht.)
> 
> ...



Genau das kannst Du doch erst abklären wenn Du weisst was du baust .... Ich sag mal so... Serienfertigung lohnt sich, Einzelfertigung lohnt sich nicht.....   hmmm... bin ich jetzt Unternehmsberater ??? mal morgen gleich neue Visitenkarten drucken lassen !!!


----------



## Licht9885 (14 Dezember 2012)

Hallo 

so wie ich das sehe benötigst du infos wieviel meinetwegen ein Schaltschrank für die Anlage XYZ kostet an Material und an Stunden 
leider ist dies wenn überhaupt sehr schwer zu sagen weil es da immer auf das Volumen des schrankes ankommt.

Mach es doch einfach so wenn du aus der Branche des Großanlagenbaus kommst Schnapp dir ein Schaltplan guck den durch dann weißt du was du an Hardware benötigst die Zeit die du zum Verdrahten und Beschriften und Gehäusebeareitung benötigst musst du dann nur noch selber rausfinden dann Preise suchen.
Aber bedenke die meißten Firmen die sich im gleichen Aufgabengebiet bewegen haben 
1. Techniken um die Produktionskosten klein zu halten (Komax usw.)
2. Stammkunden die schon seit Jahren da sind und auch bei gleichbleibender Qualität nicht wechseln werden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte, das ich bestimmt nicht deine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen würde.
Aus deinen Fragestellung ist doch ganz klar zu erkennen, das du dich nicht auskennst,
wer will jemanden einen Auftrag ( ich meine 1 Schaltschrank ) geben, wenn der so etwas noch
nie gemacht hat. Hier geht es nicht um die Produktion eines Kugelschreibers!


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2012)

Du willst in einem Niedriglohnland Schaltschränke bauen.
Tja, die Idee ist auch nicht neu.
Aber da ich will, dass mein Sohn in 15 Jahren auch hier noch einen Arbeitsplatz findet, bekommst du von mir keine weiteren Infos.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du willst ineinem Niedriglohnland Schaltschränke bauen.
> Tja, die Idee ist auch nicht neu.
> Aber da ich will, dass mein Sohn in 15 Jahren auch hier noch einen Arbeitsplatz findet, bekommst du von mir keine weiteren Infos.
> 
> ...



Du willst doch wohl nicht das dein Sohn langweilige Schaltschränke baut, oder ???? lass ihn was vernüftiges werden.... Banker oder so


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht das dein Sohn langweilige Schaltschränke baut, oder ???? lass ihn was vernüftiges werden.... Banker oder so



Ich sag immer: "Alle Wege stehen offen ... Vom Schwerverbrecher bis zum Nobelpreisträger"
Mittlerweile haben ja Banker einen schlechteren Ruf als Bankräuber ;-)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wasserturm (14 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du willst in einem Niedriglohnland Schaltschränke bauen.
> Tja, die Idee ist auch nicht neu.
> Aber da ich will, dass mein Sohn in 15 Jahren auch hier noch einen Arbeitsplatz findet, bekommst du von mir keine weiteren Infos.
> 
> ...



@Dieter sehe es bitte so: dein Sohn soll, als sehr gut bezahlter Senior Engineer, die Maschine & den Schrank konzipieren/planen! Wir suchen zusammen nach Lösungen damit die Kunden nicht zu einer (billig)Konkurrenz wechseln .


----------



## Wasserturm (14 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genau das kannst Du doch erst abklären wenn Du weisst was du baust .... Ich sag mal so... Serienfertigung lohnt sich, Einzelfertigung lohnt sich nicht.....   hmmm... bin ich jetzt Unternehmsberater ??? mal morgen gleich neue Visitenkarten drucken lassen !!!



@ Stern: GENAU! Nun mein Ziel ist, genau diese Unterscheidung zu quantifizieren und Anforderungen für Profitabität zu definieren/abzuschätzen! 

Jungs (damit sich kein falscher Gerücht Fahrt aufnimmt): ICH BIN KEIN BERATER(typ)!! Bin Ingenieur, der sich sogar mit einer Promotion gequält hat... Ich spezifiziere/plane Systeme in einer sehr spezifischen Branche des Anlagenbaus. Unsere Schränke sind immer unikate und kosten 100-1000 k Euro und sind somit nicht representativ...

Ich versuche es mal anders: bei einem Schrank mit 10 k Euro Gesamtkosten, schätze ich die Verkabelungskosten auf ca. 2000-3000 Euro. Ist dies eine sinnvolle Annahme? Würde man diesen Schrank im Ausland bauen, würden nicht zu vernachlassende Logistik-Kosten entstehen. Nun könnte man sich die Frage stellen unter welchen Bedingungen würde so ein Konzept aufgehen!? 

Danke Euch für Eure Geduld!

Wasserturm


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2012)

Wasserturm schrieb:


> @Dieter sehe es bitte so: dein Sohn soll, als sehr gut bezahlter Senior Engineer, die Maschine & den Schrank konzipieren/planen! Wir suchen zusammen nach Lösungen damit die Kunden nicht zu einer (billig)Konkurrenz wechseln .



Das Rückgrat des Maschinen- und Anlagenbaues hier in Deutschland sind die Klein- und Mittelständischen Unternehmen. Ich finde das gut so und ich möchte, dass das auch so bleibt.
Und eines ist klar: Sollte mein Sohn - falls er will und das Talent dazu hat - irgendwas mit E-Technik machen, dann ist eine Ausbildung oder ein Duales Studium der allerbeste Einstieg. Und sowas geht halt nur, wenn es auch noch passende Ausbildungsplätze hier in Deutschland gibt. "Fachidioten" frisch von der Hochschule habe ich schon zuviele in meiner Laufbahn erlebt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (14 Dezember 2012)

Hi,



Wasserturm schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal anders: bei einem Schrank mit 10 k Euro Gesamtkosten, schätze ich die Verkabelungskosten auf ca. 2000-3000 Euro. Ist dies eine sinnvolle Annahme? Würde man diesen Schrank im Ausland bauen, würden nicht zu vernachlassende Logistik-Kosten entstehen. Nun könnte man sich die Frage stellen unter welchen Bedingungen würde so ein Konzept aufgehen!?
> Danke Euch für Eure Geduld!
> Wasserturm



Hm, warum den Berg zum Propheten bringen anstatt umgekehrt?
Hole dir die Billiglohnkräfte hier her zum Material. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## georg28 (14 Dezember 2012)

Mit der Produktion im Ausland würde ich mal gut überlegegen. Wir bekommen Blechteile für unsere Anlagen aus dem Ausland. Sind immer meistens Einzelanfertigungen. Wir haben zwar unsere festen Zulieferer aber die Sprachbarrieren sind je nach dem nicht zu verkennen. Die Zulieferer haben dann Leute eingestellt die deutsch können sollten oder du must evtl. die Sprache des Zulieferers können.
Ob ein Schaltschrankbauer in Tschechien so gut Englisch kann dass bei Rückfragen Unklarheiten geklärt werden können, manche vielleicht, die Meisten definitiv nein.
Aber Nacharbeiten sind immer einzuplanen.
Wenn Serien produziert werden kann das Ausland Preislich schon interessant sein. Bei Einzelanfertigungen ist auch ein Betreuungsaufwand da, der nicht zu unterschätzen ist, je nach Größe und Bauteile im Schrank. Wir lassen unsere Schaltschränke noch immer in Deutschland fertigen, und wir haben reine  Klemmenkästen - Standschränke wo sich von 200€- 30000€ bewegen


----------



## Wasserturm (14 Dezember 2012)

georg28 schrieb:


> Mit der Produktion im Ausland würde ich mal gut überlegegen. Wir bekommen Blechteile für unsere Anlagen aus dem Ausland. Sind immer meistens Einzelanfertigungen. Wir haben zwar unsere festen Zulieferer aber die Sprachbarrieren sind je nach dem nicht zu verkennen. Die Zulieferer haben dann Leute eingestellt die deutsch können sollten oder du must evtl. die Sprache des Zulieferers können.
> Ob ein Schaltschrankbauer in Tschechien so gut Englisch kann dass bei Rückfragen Unklarheiten geklärt werden können, manche vielleicht, die Meisten definitiv nein.
> Aber Nacharbeiten sind immer einzuplanen.
> Wenn Serien produziert werden kann das Ausland Preislich schon interessant sein. Bei Einzelanfertigungen ist auch ein Betreuungsaufwand da, der nicht zu unterschätzen ist, je nach Größe und Bauteile im Schrank. Wir lassen unsere Schaltschränke noch immer in Deutschland fertigen, und wir haben reine  Klemmenkästen - Standschränke wo sich von 200€- 30000€ bewegen




Danke Dir George für deine wertvolle Kommentare!!  Genau diese sind die Gedanken, die ich mir auch mache. Nun wollte ich diese Sachverhalte quantifizieren :wink:. 
Könntest  bitte aus deiner Erfahrung verraten, welchen Anteil die Kosten für die  Verkabelung (bei Euren Schränken) an den Gesamtkosten haben?

Nochmals vielen Dank!!

Wasserturm


----------



## georg28 (14 Dezember 2012)

Ein Durchschnittswert ist ca 5%
wir haben aber auch keine oder selten Servoregler oder FU's im Schrank.
lediglich irgendwelche Schütze oder MSS und SPS mit Digitalen Ein- oder Ausgängen.
Wir bauen halt Prozessanlagen.
Kommt halt auf das Equipmet an. Der prozentuale Anteil kann auch höher sein. Ist halt sehr individuell.
Denke wenn du Servoregler oder gar eine CNC Steuerung hast ist der größer.


----------



## Licht9885 (17 Dezember 2012)

Wenn es nur um Kosten geht dann vergib es doch Fremd mach eine Öffentliche Ausschreibung und dann siehste ja ob da wer bei ist der es Günstiger macht als die Firma in der du tätig bist


----------

